# Sock knitting machine



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

Hurray for me..husband bought me a sock knitting machine a 1924 "Home Profit Knitter", missing some needles where is the best place to buy needles from???Got original book with a sock evaluation form filed out from the original owner who must have been submitting her socks because they are graded, she passed...history is so neat, now my son husband and a friend want socks...need to learn how to use this thing...


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

OHHHHH, You lucky duck! What a smart husband!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

what fun! I want one too!! be sure to post pics of socks done on it so we can drool! thanks!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

How nice for you I hear you can get the needles on ebay.
What guage of yarns will this csm knit with? Will it knit socks for most sizes? I saw a gent on youtube knit a sock in 7 mins. using on of these


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

There is a sock knitting forum you can join on yahoo. There will be info on supplies. There are quite a few people knitting on these. There are videos on u-tube with instructions. Have fun!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to an exciting time in knitting. There are several places to order needles. Pat Fly, www.angoravalley.com
is the first person I purchased needles from.
I also order from Barry Travis. [email protected]
Watch all the You Tube videos and please PM me if you have any questions. I have 3 and love each one.


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't wait to try it...it needs a deep cleaning before I do much of anyting, and yes I did joing a couple of sock groups they seem to talk about yarn...have seen some u-tube videos, are some better than others, what do you recommend, three machines what are they, I've already seen the knitting machine multiply, boy will my husband have a cow if more sock machines make their way home to me, just to expensive on ebay, that's why he bought it at an estate sale, more reasonable, and a stand...Barry seems to be the number one choice and is three hours away going to give a call later this morning and see about more needles...


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a small sock knitting loom. I have made some socks and I love it. I have one book of patterns. But can't find any for younger children. Does any one know where I could find some patterns. It is a wook loom and adjusts for the size's


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw a copy of an old book written for the csm that had loads of patterns for socks, hats even a few garments on ebay take a look at this item number;
140353551459
I think I want this pub just to see what these knitters can do


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

Both Pat and Barry are excellent! Congratulations on your new (old) machine!
You know there is an organization that has a Convention each year for circular sock machine knitters:called CSMSA:Circular Sock Machine Society of America. Big Fun!! There is also a newsletter they put out with patterns,tips and history of the machines. And there are local groups all over the country who have get-togethers called "Crank-Ins".All can be of big help to the beginning "cranker" - Yep - you're a Cranker now! You are allowed to get "cranky"!


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

That is so cool! Where did he find such a treasure?


----------



## Crickets Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Try Allbrands.com.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

There is a Company in Cape Girardeau, MO that is now making new sock knitting machines. I don't have the name of the company, but a friend of mined attended their opening last year. Several women bought machines, of course, they had to wait till they were made. They will have another
meeting this year.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Puglover! They too will multiply!!! = ) I've just purchased my third...found that I Loooove to work on restoring these little 'time machines'! I get my needles from Pat Fly at Angora Valley too...usually get them within a day or two...great service! Yahoo groups and YouTube are great sources of info. Have Fun!!
= )
Julie


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Three, WOW, I've looked and drooled on eBay but they are always over $1500.00. I would LOVE to have one.
Betty
NE TN


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

The new ones being made in Cape Girardeau, MO are $1800. I thought that was pricey, but about 20 women bought them last year. My mother said her mother had a sock knitting machine during WWWar I, I asked what happened to and she, probably got left in the attic, no one was interested in it. ugh, I would have been.


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

I am envious! What a good husband you have!!! Enjoy the new machine.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

The name of the factory is the Erlbacher Gearhart. Just Google it and you will find their website. Peewee Erlbacher is wonderful and so is Jamie. If you You Tube it, you should see some of there videos.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kate, there's a free version of an earlier edition of this book here:

http://www.angoravalley.com/csm_instructions.html

Scroll down to the "Auto Knitter Manual - 18th Edition"

= )
Julie



KateWood said:


> I saw a copy of an old book written for the csm that had loads of patterns for socks, hats even a few garments on ebay take a look at this item number;
> 140353551459
> I think I want this pub just to see what these knitters can do


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow Julie, how many cranks can you work at one time??? You planning on selling one of your vintage beauties?
Did you see the publications on ebay I submitted the item number for earlier??? Very nice. Can your CSMs knit like that?


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW this does look like a great book, thanks for the info


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't believe how great you guys are thanks, can't wait to begin, and everyone wants socks, my son in the Navy just asked me to make Navy socks, I said they were black...he wants his rank on them, or U.S. Navy, don't think I can do that by machine for a while but what a great idea for hand knitting...that I can do but takes forever, seems like all the men are in line for socks my husband, and two sons...daughter just thinks I'm nuts...


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

Sarah KW said:


> That is so cool! Where did he find such a treasure?


Actually I found it on Craigslist, but had to work, and when I told him about it he said he was saving for my birthday to get one and he would go get it for me as it was 3 hour drive away, after I made sure it would be there...not sold before we could get there, I'm expecting puppies anytime and didn't want to call in to work because I may have to if puppies interfere...so I thought it was so nice of him to drive all that way,and pay for it...YEAH


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Just an FYI, I have knit at least l00 small hats for Premmies and babies since I bought my jewel last Oct. I am using up all the bits and pieces of yarn that I have been "saving " for some reason. I am going to try socks this month. Good Luck, and you will LOVE it.


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

Google: Erlbacher Gearhart and you will find some links to the guy in Cape Girardeau,Missouri who is making a reproduction or the Gearhart circular Sock knitting machine, and some Youtube demos.


----------



## renee4561 (May 20, 2011)

You're so lucky. I want one. :-(


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Julie, Thank-you for the website information I'll look at the patterns
I'm really curious about yarn gauges and items that can be made on one of these...
Started looking at the manuals, these machines were really something. I briefly skimmed through so far but have seen about 5 different stitch patterns that can be knit and even a childs toque and sweater...
Great site for information on CSMs.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Julie, Thank-you for the website information I'll look at the patterns
> I'm really curious about yarn gauges and items that can be made on one of these...


Kate
The sizes depends on several things. The machines have different sized cylinders that can be changed out to make different size socks. Examples would be 54/27, 60/30, 72/36. 80/40 and many more. Also, just like hand or other machines, there is tension settings and yarn sizes. I did my Santa Buddy scarf (there is a pictures posted in pictures... someplace) on a 54 slot cylinder using Red Heart Simmer yarn no ribber dial. I do my socks on sock weight yarn using a 72 needle cylinder and a 36 ribber dial (72/36). If I want a pair to felt I make them larger using 100% wool. Hats, scarves, socks, gloves, mittens, wine bottle covers, dolls, the possibilities are only limited by what you can think of and the size of the yarn.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

MadsWeb said:


> KateWood said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, Thank-you for the website information I'll look at the patterns
> ...


Post pictures


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Pictures per request.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

The deciding factor for me was the ability to do a ribbed sock 'toe-up' so I didn't have anything to close up after cranking. (That...plus the fact that the machine takes up so little space, my most used Legare lives on the backside of my kitchen table. I can just push the table away from the wall to crank!) Check out this video by 'the colorado cranker'. She has a whole series for the complete sock but here's the first...




I sort of think of them like a USM too. Other than ribbing, there's no patterning to the machine...you CAN do beautiful lace, cables, etc....but it's ALL YOU, all manual! LOL


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, puglover, your hubby's a keeper, for sure!! = ) That's a loooong drive! 
BTW what kind of puppies are you expecting? Pugs perhaps? = )
Julie



puglover said:


> Sarah KW said:
> 
> 
> > That is so cool! Where did he find such a treasure?
> ...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

puglover said:


> I can't believe how great you guys are thanks, can't wait to begin, and everyone wants socks, my son in the Navy just asked me to make Navy socks, I said they were black...he wants his rank on them, or U.S. Navy, don't think I can do that by machine for a while but what a great idea for hand knitting...that I can do but takes forever, seems like all the men are in line for socks my husband, and two sons...daughter just thinks I'm nuts...


Why not embroider the designs on?


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Now tht Santa Buddy Scarf is VERY cute!!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

cynthiaknits said:


> Now tht Santa Buddy Scarf is VERY cute!!


Thanks, it was in the CSMA newsletter for December. I designed it for the new cranker in mind. I have made so many now I can do them in my sleep. LOL


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

MadsWeb said:


> Pictures per request.


WOW, you made these on a sock machine???Can't wait to get it clean the funny thing I think my husband is as excited as me...he keeps walking by it and asking when it will be ready to use...need to clean and get needles for it...but they have been ordered and are on their way, maybe by Sat. I can actually try...are these your own patterns?


----------



## puglover (Nov 20, 2011)

How could you guess(ha ha) just love my little guys... and I've kept my husband for 28 years guess I'll keep him a while longer...it was a long drive but worth it to see it and make sure it wasn't cracked, the machines on ebay, well you just don't know and they aren't cheap, and a Home Knitter isn't one of the more popular machines, although good, and harder to find replacement parts if anything is missing...a Gearhart, Auto Knitter, or Legare are the easiest to find parts for...if your in the market for one, manuals can be downloaded pretty easily,



jkruse1971 said:


> Wow, puglover, your hubby's a keeper, for sure!! = ) That's a loooong drive!
> BTW what kind of puppies are you expecting? Pugs perhaps? = )
> Julie
> 
> ...


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, e-bay machines can be a risk! I bought my first from a dealer that claimed that it "ran smoothy". Yes, it ran smoothly...with no needles in it!! Several cylinder slots and half the ribber slots needed to be filed in order to even accept a needle! The heel spring didn't function properly, the ribber timing was off...etc etc. It took about a month to get it knitting right. But I learned a LOT about my machine that way so I guess it was worth it...but it was a lot of money to spend on something that needed so much work!


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

jkruse1971 said:


> Yes, e-bay machines can be a risk! I bought my first from a dealer that claimed that it "ran smoothy". Yes, it ran smoothly...with no needles in it!! Several cylinder slots and half the ribber slots needed to be filed in order to even accept a needle! The heel spring didn't function properly, the ribber timing was off...etc etc. It took about a month to get it knitting right. But I learned a LOT about my machine that way so I guess it was worth it...but it was a lot of money to spend on something that needed so much work!


Those of us who have owned machines for a while usually advise buying from a person who reconditions machines, that way you know that the machine is in working condition. At least for your "first" machine!( Oh, yes! You will want another as soon as you learn the first one!) But just the fact that the crank will turn is no guarantee that you can knit on it. Pat Fly is one such person - I bought my machines from her, and they have probably knit well over 500 pairs of socks since with no problems! There are other great "reconditioners" as well, so you may find one nearer to where you live, and be able to save shipping, which runs around $35 -$70.Yahoo has several groups for sock knitting machines, and they are always happy to answer questions you might have about deciding what machine you may want, or trouble-shooting as you learn your machine.
I also had a chance to knit on an Erlbacher Gearheart, which is a brand-new machine, and it is smooth as silk! So there are some choices out there!


----------



## aannnnaa (Feb 11, 2012)

I am asthonished!!! I am from svizzerland, everybody is able to knit , but never ever I heared about a knitting socs-machine!!!! I am very, very, very interessed, but in ebay the prices are horrible, and mostly the machines looks to be very old, or with missing needles etc. 
Who can tell me, where I could find such a machine, (more different brands possible) and how much it costs. If everybody has one, complete, and well working, I would be interested in, naturaly (I mean- if you had made so much socs, that there is nobody else who you con deliver anymore! I have seen a model for more then 1000 $ and I think this is too much! Or is this the price for this very interesting machine????
Thank you very much for as much as possible informations!
nina


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

The company in Cape Girardeau, MO is making new sock knitting machines, my friend from that area attended the seminar that they held last year and they only had the proto-type made, then, but was taking orders. She said the price was about $1800. I thought that was high, but everything would be new and looks great. you can go online and type in Gerhardt sock knittingmachines and see the actual pictures.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I wonder how they are coming on the machines? I once had a gearhart that didn't work very well. The website isn't current.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

You can online at erlbacher gearhart and see lots of pictures, or email
[email protected] for more info or call 1-573-334-4040


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Bootheelknitter said:


> You can online at erlbacher gearhart and see lots of pictures, or email
> [email protected] for more info or call 1-573-334-4040


Thank you! I may have to set a goal to get one of these. I have extra knitting machines that need to go. I'm in the middle of paying down my debt. LOL. aren't we all!


----------



## dbowden (Feb 14, 2012)

dawn b said:


> Bootheelknitter said:
> 
> 
> > You can online at erlbacher gearhart and see lots of pictures, or email
> ...


Dawn - let me know if you decide to get rid of one of your machines, I'm considering getting one of the older circular sock knitting machines. I'm near Detroit.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

dbowden, I don't have my sock machine any more. I have standard gauge machines to sell.


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

puglover said:


> Hurray for me..husband bought me a sock knitting machine a 1924 "Home Profit Knitter", missing some needles where is the best place to buy needles from???Got original book with a sock evaluation form filed out from the original owner who must have been submitting her socks because they are graded, she passed...history is so neat, now my son husband and a friend want socks...need to learn how to use this thing...


I get my needles from Pat Fly. www.angoravalley.com


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

I an interested in a sock machine, possibly used but in good working order. Does anyone know if there is a distributor in Canada?


----------

